# KK at 9 months



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

9 months old


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

you know this, but she's just beautiful.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Geez she is maturing nicely. Red I am going to tell you what people tell me about BB. You have some bitch there and are going to go far with her. 

If that is what she is like at 9 months, just think of what she could be at 2.

When's her next show?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

She gets prettier and prettier.  I should start saving now for a puppy, right?


----------



## Lucy B (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow, what a gorgeous dog


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I have to ask--how to you keep her in such perfect shape? I mean, her body condition is outstanding! And I am drooling over here...love this rottie!


----------



## marie&tessa (May 29, 2011)

such a beauty! :clap2:
I've always loved Rotties but I could never get my boyfriend off his apprehensions about them.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Several things help to keep my dogs in great shape

A raw natural diet
Plenty of freedom to exercise on their own
Not being over weight or over fed. 

Thanks everyone for your comments. I am very excited about KK's future, both in the ring and in the whelping box.


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Several things help to keep my dogs in great shape
> 
> A raw natural diet
> Plenty of freedom to exercise on their own
> ...


I was SOOOO going to ask you if she was on RAW!!  She is AMAZING!! WOW!!!! Takes my breath away every time, and there is one MAJOR reason for that...she is as nature intended!!  *thumbs up to you!!* AMAZING DOG!! **off to look(and Im sure drool) at your website!**


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

The first word that comes to mind is stunning. Wow - and beautiful!


----------



## prati_miracleworx (Jun 6, 2011)

She is a beautiful and healthy dog...credit goes to the owner


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

I love me some Katie. I would love to take a trip up there to see her when she gets a little older if you don't mind.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

She is turning out to be one stunning girlie. Lovely, just lovely!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Chances are I will be at shows in your area in the not too distant future Tiff, but you would always be welcome to visit.  thanks everyone, I am just thrilled with her so far.


----------



## TwoDogMommy (May 24, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous creature..  
She is a pleasure to look at!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Always breathtaking!!


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Chances are I will be at shows in your area in the not too distant future Tiff, but you would always be welcome to visit.  thanks everyone, I am just thrilled with her so far.


Please let me know when you are at shows around here!!!! I had so much fun last time.


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow, that is the prettiest Rottweiler I have ever seen! You certainly take good care of her.  Pardon my ignorance, but is she full grown? She looks like a big girl.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Red: As much as I adore Gracie...I have to admit...I can't believe I'm saying this but...KK is more gorgeous than Gracie was at this age. There, I said it! She is just absolutely stunning. The last picture is my favorite. Speaking of whelping, are you going to breed Grace?

Ember - she is 9 months old. She has a bit of growing up yet to do, being a large breed.


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Ember - she is 9 months old. She has a bit of growing up yet to do, being a large breed.


:redface: Sorry, I've only met one rottie(full size) before and I didn't realize how long it took them to grow. He was a sweet guy who just came waltzing up into our backyard. Hmmm, maybe I should get one, one day.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

ember said:


> :redface: Sorry, I've only met one rottie(full size) before and I didn't realize how long it took them to grow. He was a sweet guy who just came waltzing up into our backyard. Hmmm, maybe I should get one, one day.


They take FOREVER to grow!!!! They take about two years to ge mostly full size then it can take up to four years to finish filling out. I think Katie is going to weigh more than Porter!!!


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

TStafford said:


> They take FOREVER to grow!!!! They take about two years to ge mostly full size then it can take up to four years to finish filling out. I think Katie is going to weigh more than Porter!!!


Two years!?!?
:jaw: 
Wow, I guess it does make since though, they being such thick boned dog. We were amazed at the power of the dog. My dad really liked the rottie, but my mom wouldn't even come out to pet it. She said he was too much like a horse!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

She really is looking stunning!


----------

